# Garlic and Garden



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Crazy year for growing but some things did quite well.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow, that's a great harvest.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Damn... Are you opening a farmer's market. I sure miss garden vegetables.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks, we don't do the market garden anymore, garlic we sell ( 700 #'s ), the rest is for us ( maybe a little extra ), cantaloupe may be our largest ever ( hoping for 12 # one ), 400#'s spuds from 12 #'s seed, etc.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That's quite the crop you have.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How do those phones grow in your soil ? I haven't gotten any to grow here !

I'm still working on some knotty pine for you.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks good Rick.

Every time I see or smell garlic anymore I think of the Magic Powder you and Cindy make.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> How do those phones grow in your soil ? I haven't gotten any to grow here !
> 
> I'm still working on some knotty pine for you.


 It's the one the kids use, Cindy put it in the pic's to call all gardeners to submit their pic's of their garden produce.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's a pile of good eatin! Nice work, Rick. Did the *spring* planting of garlic survive?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

glenway said:


> That's a pile of good eatin! Nice work, Rick. Did the *spring* planting of garlic survive?


 Just thinking of it this morning, the 4 plants are still in the ground, will keep you updated.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

A great harvest for you! I wish my garden was doing that well. I've been able to keep most of the pests out of my garden lately so I'm starting to get cucumbers, potatoes, tomatoes, and green beans.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks, we're getting a little behind on the canning side of things as everything out there wants and needs attention.


----------

